
Why Self-Driving Cars Must Be Programmed to Kill - frostmatthew
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/542626/why-self-driving-cars-must-be-programmed-to-kill/
======
noonespecial
So open source becomes a moral issue after all. To judge the morality of an
action, we must know the intent. To know the intent, we must be able to see
inside the box.

Anything less and we face the prospect of the public getting "VW'd" in life or
death matters. (Not to mention the rich and/or unethical tampering with their
own cars to cheat the system)

